# i7 3770k with ASUS P8Z77-V PRO



## ajeeshys (May 10, 2012)

i gonna buy this combo for my new PC config;

*i7 3770k with ASUS P8Z77-V PRO *


suggest me suitable RAM(8/16)
                            cabinet
                            power supply
                            cooler     


                   these 4 things should come around 26k..

thank u all in  advance


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2012)

G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz Cl10 8GB X 1 @ 3.7K
Buy Gskill 8GB F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL in Mumbai India
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.8K
Seasonic SS12II 620 620W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4.6K
Thermalright Silver Arrow Dual 14cm Fan Cooler  @ 3.65K
Thermalright Silver Arrow Dual 14cm Fan Cooler

Total 16.65K. You haven't mention what are the other components you're having. For example the choice of PSU is dependent upon the choice of GPU. I have suggested one so that you can plug cards like HD 7870. So do mention the whole existing configs of yours or what are the other components you're planning to buy.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 10, 2012)

psu-Corsair TX850 V2-7600/-
cabinet-Corsair Carbide 500R Case-6800/-
cpu cooler-COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO-2,425/- /Thermalright Venomous X CPU Cooler 3,600.00/- 
ram-GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 -3100/-
                                                           16 gb-6200/-


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2012)

let op reply unless we know the full existing components & the future upgrades op planing , its no use commenting on PSU.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 10, 2012)

sorry guys , i ve a nvidia quadrofx 580...
then my screen an acer 20 inch thing...
then a hard disk of sata 350gb 
i will use these things,,,

kindly tell me whether my cpu n motherboard combo a good? and will the RAM suggested make no crash?!!

Kingston HyperX Genesis 16GB DDR3-1600

i ve choosen this RAM
is that ok?


----------



## d6bmg (May 10, 2012)

Buy Asus P8Z77-V @10.9K
Order before it gets out of stock.
Flipkart: ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## ajeeshys (May 11, 2012)

Do i need an 850watts psu 4 my config?


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> Do i need an 850watts psu 4 my config?



For the card you mahev mentioned, a good 750Watt PSU will more more than enough. Even a good 650 Watt PSU can run it.
Look for Corsair TX750V2.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 11, 2012)

after long browsing i too found Corsair TX750V2 is good... thANKS GUYS


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

^^ Buy from local market. Much more cheap than flipkart.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 11, 2012)

thank u d6bmg.. but am afraid whether i ll get these this locally

i7 3770k
 ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
 G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM
 Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet
 Corsair TX750V2
 nvidia quadrofx 580
 HD sata 350 gb
 mouse keyboard...



 suggest me a cooling system(around 4000rupee)


----------



## dfcols71 (May 11, 2012)

everything has been suggested above,i dont watercooling will in ivy 3770k better to go for good air coolers


----------



## d6bmg (May 11, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> suggest me a cooling system(around 4000rupee)



Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @4K
Try Primeabgb or itwares for this noctua cooler. 

If you can't get one, but CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO @2.1K


----------



## ajeeshys (May 12, 2012)

i ve read that CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO make space prob in some mid tower cabinet(one RAM slot may be left unused becaus of this) is that so 4 my case?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 12, 2012)

with gskills ripjaws x 1600mzh or gsill sniper 1600mhz -no problems
between for case go with corsair 500r
the least you can fit in mid tower cases is cm 212 evo or thermal right true spirit


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> i ve read that CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO make space prob in some mid tower cabinet(one RAM slot may be left unused becaus of this) is that so 4 my case?



Its not ture.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 13, 2012)

oh thanks d6bmg,i had read something lik that so i clarified it.

Noctua NH-U12P SE2    is this a cpu cooler or processor cooler?


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

CPU cooler and processor cooler are the same thing.


----------



## ajeeshys (May 13, 2012)

Noctua NH-U12P SE2    is this a cpu cooler or processor cooler?

kindly suggest me a case fan...
my case is
 Corsair 500R Mid Tower Cabinet


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> Noctua NH-U12P SE2    is this a cpu cooler or processor cooler?


CPU and processor = same thing.


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> Noctua NH-U12P SE2    is this a cpu cooler or processor cooler?







> kindly suggest me a case fan...
> my case is
> Corsair 500R Mid Tower Cabinet



500R comes with enough fans and you shouldn't need any extra fan.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 13, 2012)

ico said:


> CPU and processor = same thing.


are you sure?? coz afaik...
CPU = cabinet & processor = that thing under the fan!! 

@OP - you could check NZXT cabinets on primeabgb.com they are pretty cool too...
Cilus has suggested a bunch of good products you could stick with them..................


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

^ NZXT cabinets are funky + bad cable management. 
Why are you suggesting NZXT cabinet over Corsair 500R?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg - Tempest 410 elite looks pretty cool.....  

phantom, gamma, lexa S are also pretty nice!!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

Ehem! funky means they are very good looking but performance is bad.  (except NZXT Gamma of-course, when it was priced @2K, and still same thing can be said about Gamma)

OP's choice.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 13, 2012)

tempest 410 elite performs decently if you don't overclock.... also apart from pure performance I feel cabinets should be aesthetically pleasing....  

If you want pure performance... cabinets are so not the way to go...


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

hey guys i couldnt find G.skill RAM in local market.. they r suggesting me transcend... quickly suggest me other good RAM please.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

CORSAIR Vengeance 2x 4 GB DDR3 RAM.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks .. but the main prob now is whether 3770k released or not? i heard from market that it has not launched and it ll be available only after 1.5-2 months;-( !! is that so?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

You can get I7 3770K @ www.golchhait.com.cp-27.webhostbox.net/


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

should i go for i7 2600 k?

sorry cant get u  Sainatarajan


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

You can get I7 2600K if you want it urgently.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

ya am going for 2600.am not over clocking becaus its already hot here.. they pricing it 17000...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

The K version is available for 17.5K

FLIPKART also has some of the IVB processors


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> hey guys i couldnt find G.skill RAM in local market.. they r suggesting me transcend... quickly suggest me other good RAM please.





Sainatarajan said:


> CORSAIR Vengeance 2x 4 GB DDR3 RAM.



Or, Corsair XMS3. Or, buy RipjawsX from flipkart.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 6, 2012)

guys pl tell me when is i7 3770k available in indian market..


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 6, 2012)

check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/150819-pc-buying-guide-2012-q2-19.html


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 7, 2012)

am waiting for i7 3770/ 3770k to be available in the market.. meanwhile i read about AMD FX-8150 which is performing well for 3d applications with 8 cores..

 how far AMD FX-8150 is ok(reliable-performance-heat prob) than i7 3770k?

hey suggest me an UPS for my configured system.. i just need to save my file when power is off( almost 5 mins enough).. my PSU is Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK PSU


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

ICE 1kva UPS @ 3.8K . Go with the I7 2600K now. Dont OC it now. You can do it after 3 years.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 8, 2012)

ya i ll do as u suggest... one more thing i need to know is when i7 3770k ll be availa in our market? any idea? so that i sould decide on going with 26ook


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 9, 2012)

hey am frightened that going with 3770 make any heat prob because i read those issues on net.. i mostly work on maya throughout the night...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2012)

If you don't OC too much (which is not at all needed for any kind of work), 3770/K will run just fine.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 10, 2012)

i feel u r rite d6bmg... am fed up with the scarcity of 3770 in india


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 10, 2012)

its the pricing difference which is unattractive in india[i7 3770k],if itwas just rs1000 more than the market price i7 2600k then definitely yes but @ 22900-25000 rs not worth it


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 11, 2012)

wat is the market price for i7 3770k now? isn't it near 20k in india?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it is 21K . 
Get I7 2600K Instead of I7 3770K .


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 11, 2012)

am totally confused between 2600k n 3770k.. sometime i feel to wait 4 the later one but other time i feel lik  to go wit 2600k.. i ll call a shop this week .they ll let me know when 3770k ll be avail in the market


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

Buy 3770K. period.
Contact SMC/Primeabgb.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 12, 2012)

;-( it is not available in those web stores.. y is this happening to 3770k!!!


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 13, 2012)

just enquired a shop.. 3770k ll be available  within a week in chennai.don know how far it gonna happen


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 13, 2012)

Which Shop ??? I am going to RITCHIE Street tomorrow to bring my pc . IF you want , I will ask them ?


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 16, 2012)

hey sorry had prob with net.. axis in ritchie.. sorry i know am late


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 16, 2012)

You are too late buddy.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 17, 2012)

hey i ordered my cabinet corsair 500R n RAM Gskill2*4gb on flipkart.. total @ 11102


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 18, 2012)

i found Socket Type:	 FCLGA1155 for i7 3770k...
but Socket Type: LGA 1155 for ASUS P8Z77-V PRO

will they both match?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

yes...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes buddy. The SB Processors are Compatible with IB Motherboards and IB processors are compatible with SB motherboard with a bios update.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like these local vendors are playing games by delaying the supplies of 3770K so that its demand increases and they sell it in BLACK


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> Looks like these local vendors are playing games by delaying the supplies of 3770K so that its demand increases and they sell it in BLACK



Hey, please don't post same thing everywhere. Very few people really knows what's really going on.
P.S. Same type of delay happened with SB processors and the length was more.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

oh am saved.. i already demanded the motherboard (local shop)
daily am checking my mail 4 the notification from flipkart for i7 3770k availability.
thanks Sainatarajan,d6bmg,maverick786us

kindly suggest is 500w psu enough 4 me? am about 2 order it from flipkart

i7 3770k
 ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
 G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM
 Corsair 500R Mid Tower Cabinet
 nvidia quadrofx 580
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO
 HD IDE 350 gb

plus one dvd/cd combo drive n other accessories(keyboard,mouse,fans)


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

just look in reviews before deciding on asus z77 vpro there are many better mobos than it at that price but if you have decided on asus ,i have nnothing more to say except you will be getting an inferior quality sound with that mobo


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

can u suggest me better motherboard for this price? i thought this is the best...
am not going to overclock..
and my PSU?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

look in these reviews from toms hardware, ocaholic,vortex 
if you are not overclocking extremely, save your money and go with the asrock z 77 extreme 4  from 
hardwire.in @10500/-, for reviews google  it the vortex review is worth the look


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

ya sure thanks dfcols71.. u know anything abt PSU?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

about psu go with 650 watt corsair or seasonic ,in case you have future upgrades more hard disks, crossfire 750 watts,i think nonmodular  would do with corsair  but then its your call min recommended corsair tx650,you can also have a look in corsair hx,ax series as well as seasonic x series 650/750 or thermaltake/xfx fatality if  ass is good(ass -after sales service)


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

Seasonic S12II-620 620 Watts PSU

or

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK PSU?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

corsair gets my vote but do check it out in hardware canucks or johnny guru for comparison/reviews


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

hey really thanks.... i really out of mind regarding motherboard.. kindly suggest me a motherboard for i7 2600 . no overclocking. max rate 18k


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

state what you want from mobo- wifi/bluetooth? tri sli/crossfire? ,etc.i given many site to look at reviews,what is your requirement & select from any of these
msi z77 gd65
asrock z 77 extreme 4
asrock z77 extreme 6
gigabyte z77 ud5h wifi
asus z77 v
asus z77 vpro
i have suggested atx size mobos
these ones are available @ <18000
look in reviews and decide


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 19, 2012)

I Saw in theitdepot that one Seasonic 850 W was Priced @ 6.4K .


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

pal spending so much for (cpu i72600) , or you plan an upgrade 2 years down the road i suggested an unlocked cpu i7 2600k, 2-3 years down you can overclock it to boost performance


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

i ll get a mac note book after 2 years.. thats y am not into k series.. am using the system for animation.. features r not important.. i ll check all this motherboards..


----------



## spitfire7 (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to buy i7 3770k and GTX 670. Not sure about the motherboard. Please do suggest me. I am confused. I will be overclocking in the future. I live in chennai. Could someone please tell me where i can buy the following? I want to buy it locally.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> can u suggest me better motherboard for this price? i thought this is the best...
> *am not going to overclock..*
> and my PSU?



If you are not going to overclock, then you should buy I7-3770 + a H77 based motherboard. 
Why are you wasting money in 3770*K* & Z77 board?


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

3770 not 3770k..
 i'm happy with asrock z 77 extreme 4
but i don understand its cons.


Pros
+ Wonderful aesthetics 
+ Strong performance 
+ Lots of useful features 
+ Overclocking is easy and effective
+ BIOS has been improved
+ Brilliant value for money

Cons
- Thinner than standard ATX – lacks case mounting down far side...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Try to overclock the processor you are using to ~4.5-4.8GHz for at least 6-7 days.

P.S. I don't want to start another series of argument.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

hi i ve decided this config.. tell me how far this ok..

asrock z 77 extreme 4
Core i7-2600
G.Skill RipjawsX 2* 4 GB RAM
Corsair 500R Mid Tower Cabinet
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler 
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts PSU


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 19, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> oh am saved.. i already demanded the motherboard (local shop)
> daily am checking my mail 4 the notification from flipkart for i7 3770k availability.
> thanks Sainatarajan,d6bmg,maverick786us
> 
> ...



Nope, A 500W PSU is not enough to power all those components especially your QudroFx Is power hungry when its in load get a 700W-CMPSU-700GUK  or 800-Corsair CMPSU-800  PSU  so you could do SLI /Overclock or GPU/CPU


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 19, 2012)

Apart from mobo everything looks ok...
what exactly is ur budget for mobo?
saw it round 18K a few post earlier...the mobo u listed is around 10k-11k mark...


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

i ve 18 k for motherboard... but am confused wat to buy

thanks 101gamzer 4 ur point..


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 19, 2012)

^^mobo is more than enough ref no of people  buying it -newegg people financially tied up to asus  speak with ulterior motives


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

y is this trouble 4 me!!
 found lots of cons for asrock at newegg.com

 found asus is more reliable


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 19, 2012)

IMHO any H77 board will do for you as the processor is a locked one....
Z77 is not needed/useless for you...
in case u change to 2600K
here are some suggestion at around 18K
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
Gigabyte Z77X UD5H WB Intel Motherboard - Hardwire.in

although i have no idea about Virtu support in the GB motherboard..
i personally would recommend Asus as its better with features that actually works..


ajeeshys said:


> y is this trouble 4 me!!
> found lots of cons for asrock at newegg.com
> 
> found asus is more reliable



take asus 
u wont regret it...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> hi i ve decided this config.. tell me how far this ok..
> 
> asrock z 77 extreme 4
> Core i7-2600
> ...



With 2600, you should buy Asus P8H67-V or if it is not availible in the market, buy Asus P8H77-V. Any of these should cost you ~10K. (I don't know the exact price)
Z68/Z77 would be a waste with non-K series processor.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 19, 2012)

^^10.6k in FK
ASUS ASUS P8H77-V Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

street price should be similar...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Which would be a very very good choice for i7-2600, specially when OP have the budget to buy a good H67/H77 board.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks sumonpathak n d6bmg 4 ur support.. i totaaly agree with u.. i ll check ASUS P8H77-V now


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

You have chosen a locked processor , So buy a locked motherboard . The Difference bet I7 2600 and 2600K is just 0.3K . So , it is better to buy the I7 2600K and get ASUS P8Z77 M PRO mobo .
Total For both these is 29.8K .
Prices are from Delta Peripherels .


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 24, 2012)

guys need ups for my corsair TX650 watts system plus acer 20 LCD..
APC ok? 
i ve only 4k with  me now. if better option i ll increase budget.

i just need my UPS to make system work atleast 2 mins.. not more.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 24, 2012)

Get Numeric or APC 800 VA @ 2.8K to 3.5K or Microtek 1 kva @ 4.1K !!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ Increase your budget by 400/- & buy APC 1.1KVa @4.4K


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 24, 2012)

can i buy it online d6bmg?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get Numeric or APC 800 VA @ 2.8K to 3.5K or Microtek 1 kva @ 4.1K !!!



APC 800 VA @ 2.8K to 3.5K are you kidding? I purchased an APC BACK UPS 800 VA for 5200 last year. 1KV costs around 6.5K


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> APC 800 VA @ 2.8K to 3.5K are you kidding? I purchased an APC BACK UPS 800 VA for 5200 last year. 1KV costs around 6.5K



1KVa @6.5K??
Price have increased that much? 

@ajeeshys: I can't see it being sold online, at any websites.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 25, 2012)

hey bought APC 1.1KV @ 5200k from ritchie street..
now i turned it on (connected to AC power but no response.. do i need to leave it charging 4 two days as given?


then y doesnt the sata to ide convertor(hardware) not working out.. i bout it 4 my new PC.. but it failed.. so  do i need to buy new hard disk?
  somebody clear my issues


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 25, 2012)

Which Shop you have Bought It .


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

Th UPS issue, its wired. Wait for the input from the users of that product.


----------



## 1manshow (Jun 25, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> hey bought APC 1.1KV @ 5200k from ritchie street..
> now i turned it on (connected to AC power but no response.. do i need to leave it charging 4 two days as given?



You need to open the battery compartment at the bottom of UPS. Then connect the red wire to the battery connector. Close shut the compartment and then connect UPS to AC power and let it charge for 24 hours. It should be fine.

PS: Don't worry with initial spark you see while trying to connect the wire to battery. You won't get any electrical shock 

Note : If still in doubt, call APC toll free number 1800-4254-272. Explain the issue to the live technician and he will guide you step by step


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 26, 2012)

well said 1manshow.. i called APC technician.. my line was not clear.. surprisingly he called  back from his other number n guided me.. they wont connect the red wire during shipment of the product.. now itscharging fine. thanks everyone.

i bout it from supreme computers.. same charge at  oasis.. i went to delta but it was closed(both shop) at noon yday

hey guys i'm about to buy new hard disk ... suggest me one. online or local shop better?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 26, 2012)

Supreme Computers will give you very High Prices . Get it from delta or oasis or ACME computers.


----------



## 1manshow (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to know it helped 

I bought it online from Primeabgb at 5175/- (incl. shipping). So you got it at good price too.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL..ya it was priced reasonable.. am looking 4 hdd.. somebody tell me wat brand should i go 4?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 26, 2012)

I always prefer SEAGATE . Go to Acme Computers inside the Building where Oasis Computers are there . You can get 500 GB HDD for 3.8K .


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 26, 2012)

Reviews: WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive Review: Internal Hard Drives | Flipkart.com

how is this deal


----------



## ajeeshys (Jul 3, 2012)

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/CC9011012-WW/Corsair_Carbide_500R_Top.JPG


am having this tower.. i need to know wat is the  3rd connector?


----------

